# LC Bi-Color, 5.5 months! WOW



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Is it wrong that I am WOWed by own dog? 

I am one lucky, lucky German Shepherd Lover. Check this boy out at 5.5 months!

This Picture made me laugh out loud once I noticed the SIGN above him! He's breakin' the law! :










The rest I just think are gorgeous!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

And yes, I trim his ear fuzz and his feet


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He is gorgeous! What a beautiful face!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I will STILL take that boy if he takes up to much room at your place !!! he is a doll )))


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello handsome! The intelligence just shines in his eyes


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

If you get sick of him 
ship him my way!!!

OMG so stunning


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

What a handsome fellow he is!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

He is sooo stunning!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

He's GORGEOUS.. drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have to agree with Lynn! What a looker!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

3rd that, what is his pedigree?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgous boy!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

SO handsome! And he looks like he's full of personality, too.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

THANK you so much!

Here he is...

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/616966.html

I am such a proud mommy!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

The best part is the temperament. SO smart, so loyal, so stable, so great with my infant son, my other dogs, my cat, and everyone he meets. No fear. Yet SO calm and mellow. If I could have made to order my fantasy GSD, it would be him. I just can't believe it some days. He's snugglin' with me in the bed right now. I am definitely a GSD lover now!!! I always liked them, but I am hooked.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He is gorgeous! 

Course I'm partial, he's my Otto's 2nd cousin. They have the same maternal grandfather, V Treu vom Schaferliesel. I had the pleasure of meeting Treu, what a great dog. What great huge feet!

That wonderful temperament you're seeing seems to hold true with all Grafental dogs I've met. LOL, Otto gets his inner wacko from his father's side, the sweet mushy part comes from his mother.


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey neat, we're related!!!

Yes he is like a Golden, but more calm, and only interested in me and my son and DH, and mainly just me. But not afraid at all. He licks strangers if they get down and love on him. He likes to go for the tonsils. But yet he rarely kisses me. I get nose and earlobe "love nibbles" LOL


----------



## alienegypt (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like someone is ready to PLAY!!!

Good looking boy!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow! He's turned out to be a real stunner!! Handsome, handsome fella!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hubba Bubba, he is stunning ! I love bi-colors & solid blacks ! He is really gorgeous !

Did you get him from a FL breeder ? I see your in FL & wondered.

Yes, had a Golden, love them, but GSD any day !


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks! He was born in CT.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Very Handsom pup!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

He's absolutely stunning!!


----------

